
Build Better RecyclerView Adapter with Kiel - ibrahimyilmaz7
https://github.com/ibrahimyilmaz/kiel
======
ibrahimyilmaz7
Let's build better and clean recycler view adapter with Kiel.

[https://medium.com/@cs.ibrahimyilmaz/build-better-and-
clean-...](https://medium.com/@cs.ibrahimyilmaz/build-better-and-clean-
recyclerview-adapter-with-kiel-a129882c1e1)

